# Sky patrol R/C helicopter



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Anybody has one of this? What do you think?










http://www.firebox.com/index.html?dir=firebox&action=product&pid=548


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Buy a proper one - this is a toy - you will get bored of it.

Start with a decent simulator - CSM is most popular for heli's - Realflight G2 for fixed wing.

P.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I agree that this is a toy and I may get bored with it...but it only costs Â£63.

A R/C helicopter that is for serious flight will cost a lot more and if you crash it is expensive.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I was in a model shop a while back, & offered a proper R/C helicopter for something like Â£400, which didnt seem too bad considering what it was...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Â£400 was just for the model I assume. Add to that a 7 or 8 channel trasmitter, receiver etc and pretty soon you are looking at a bill of about Â£1000 all in. Thats why i chose fixed wing myself..


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

No, I think that was all in. Not sure how 'dodgy' the deal might have been though .

What fixed wing R/C plane do you have? How much did it cost?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Didn't know you were into fixed wing R/C Amir. I have a couple of F3A Aerobatic patternships and used to be heavily into the competition scene. Haven't flown for a few years now though because snowboarding took over.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I bought a Hobbico 40 size trainer from tower hobbies when I lived in the US. It sat in my garage for 5 years, never having been opened. Even though it is an ARF (almost ready to fly) model, the model making skills required to complete it were putting me off.

In addition to this my transmitter and receiver are US (72 rather then 35). It took me a while to work out how to convert it. I will start building my plane this week (today maybe)..

Can't remember how much it cost.. I think they are about 80 pounds in the uk but not sure. You fly too?

P.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd been seriously considering a R/C copter a while agon... the thing that really put me off was the lack of local clubs accepting new non-fixed wing members, due to the higher training overhead.

Any ideas on getting round that one?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Clive,

If you get this helicopter then you need nothing more!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

clived - get on their waiting list and meanwhile start using a flight sim with a transmitter connected to your pc - it is a MUST with helis which are MUCH harder to fly then fixed wing. I think the most popular heli sim is CSM - realflight G2 is good for both fixed AND helis. There must be a club farther afield that can teach you. Members at the club where you can not get in will be able to help you find one.
phoTToniq.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I'd been seriously considering a R/C copter a while agon... the thing that really put me off was the lack of local clubs accepting new non-fixed wing members, due to the higher training overhead.
> 
> Any ideas on getting round that one?
> 
> Cheers, Clive


Just use it in your garden ...

Like PhoTToniq says, get that simulator game type thing, to learn to fly, then just dive in...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

'diving in' will cost you BIG BUCKS.

I seriously suggest you get someone who knows how to fly one to show you AFTER you have logged many hours on the sim.

Don't forget, your 'wing' is spinning around at a VERY high speed, is surrounded by very delicate parts, and will destroy lots of these parts if it strikes the ground..

P.


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

see
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1046286982


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I used to fly fixed wing a few years back. When I had built my first plane I went up to the local club for a pre-arranged first flight with the instructor. I sat there with my mate for what seemed ages until I got fed up waiting and decided to "Dive in" (There can't be too much to it afterall) I turned on the reciever and tranny, started the motor, checked the controls again, sat her on the tarmac strip, opened up the throttle full with the obvious results. The plane took off almost straight away, did a complete loop and came to a terminal landing just behind my heels in a cloud of dust. There was no one else at the strip so my mate and I picked up the evidence and crambed it into a Tescos shopping bag and went home.

I saw the instructor the following week and he asked me what happened to me last week, I just said that I had a cold and couldn't make it, needless to say I had quite a few years enjoyable flying after that lesson.

Maybe we should start a rotary wing club up (Kneesworth Clive? I think they have a club there).

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This looks cool...but expensive.

I get my cheap version tomorrow. Should be good fun as it is meant to be easy to fly.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh no! Does this mean you will be spending less time on this Forum now Vlastan?  : ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

NO...not really!! Nothing to worry Abi. I will come to the forum in the evenings.

This helicopter is not equiped with lights, so night flights will not take place! ;D


----------

